# Syzygy v2.0



## VisExp (Sep 28, 2008)

I made some minor changes to the design, paid a bit more attention as to where I made the cut for the CB and used my scrollsaw to make that cut. I was very pleased with the end result.

The main body of the pen is made from Blue Mangrove Driftwood that I got from bruce119 here in Florida a while back. The segments are dyed blue wood veneer.

As always, your comments and critiques are appreciated. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Darley (Sep 28, 2008)

Nice work on your cuts and lamination like the pen, but I think that your blue colour veneer is lost in the Blue Mangrove ( I would choose some yellow, light green, white, any light colour ) IMO


----------



## td (Sep 28, 2008)

Well, I had to just sit and stare at it for a couple of minutes. It is really incredible!!! Plus you just gotta say it....Syzygy.;   The v1 was great but this one you got lined up and I like the color combos. (Kind of like the Dallas Cowboys:bananen_smilies008 Sorry, moral imperative.

REALLY GREAT JOB!!


----------



## Ligget (Sep 28, 2008)

WOW!


----------



## bruce119 (Sep 28, 2008)

Very nice pen. The Mangrove is a good looking wood easy to work with.

LOOKS GREAT

Bruce
.
.


----------



## hewunch (Sep 28, 2008)

Keith, top notch man!


----------



## workinforwood (Sep 28, 2008)

Very nice, took me a second to think about the color combo, but I decided I really like it!  Great to see a fellow scroller trying to push the bar!


----------



## fernhills (Sep 28, 2008)

Nice work,  I like everything about it.  Being a formal pen, i like the way the colors mute together.  I gotta dig out my Scroll saw..


----------



## papaturner (Sep 28, 2008)

Awesome...just about says it all Ithink.


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 28, 2008)

Great pen, great work.


----------



## CaptG (Sep 28, 2008)

That is one very, very nice pen.  Outstanding job.  I myself, like the color combination.  Subtle and not harsh.


----------



## DCBluesman (Sep 28, 2008)

Out-freakin'-standing!


----------



## toolcrazy (Sep 28, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## ronhampton (Sep 28, 2008)

very nice work!:biggrin: did you cut the circles freehand? itried to do that pattern on my b.s.,even put on an 1/8" blade &made a jig----no such luck! the blade went all over the place!---ron.---


----------



## VisExp (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for all the nice comments everyone  


ronhampton said:


> very nice work!:biggrin: did you cut the circles freehand? itried to do that pattern on my b.s.,even put on an 1/8" blade &made a jig----no such luck! the blade went all over the place!---ron.---


 
Ron, I cut the pattern by hand, but I use a scroll saw not a band saw.


----------



## Jim Smith (Sep 29, 2008)

Beautiful pen!  I really like to subtle colors and your workmanship is outstanding.  Now, how do you make yourself part with a pen as special as that?

Jim Smith


----------



## gwilki (Sep 29, 2008)

Beautiful work, Keith. I really like the subtle colour contrast.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Sep 29, 2008)

Keith,
Fantastic work.. I think I disagree with Darley... the blue works for me.  Seeing this kind of stuff makes me want to get the scroll saw out, blow off the dust and give it a try.


----------



## reddwil (Sep 29, 2008)

Sweeeeet.


----------



## gerryr (Sep 29, 2008)

Beautiful work, Keith.


----------



## Brandon25 (Sep 29, 2008)

VisExp said:


> Ron, I cut the pattern by hand, but I use a scroll saw not a band saw.



I think I'm reading this wrong- you cut all those curves FREEhand? That's simply unbelievable! I mean...I believe you...I just...dang! Is there any tutorial info floating around here about this?

By the way, I love it. Dark, muted colors, very sleek and rich.


----------



## Bear_Knuckle_Turner (Sep 29, 2008)

SIMPLY OUTSTANDING!!! Yet another one worthy of the featured photo spot!


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 29, 2008)

Keith,

Just FAN-TASTIC!!!!

I also did not like the colors on the first view.  But, as I went back two or three times, I decided it's just the fact that a Picture will never give the ACTUAL look.

I suspect the pen shows more contrast than we are seeing on the monitor.

In short, I have GROWN to like it!!!  

(Not that my opinion really matters, anyhow!!)


----------



## NewLondon88 (Sep 29, 2008)

I hate you.


----------



## arjudy (Sep 29, 2008)

Very nice. I like the color combination. Subtle and understated. Perfect.


----------



## desertyellow (Sep 30, 2008)

interesting design.


----------



## woodtreker (Sep 30, 2008)

Looks great...  If you have a post that show how you did that can you repost or point to it...


----------



## stolicky (Sep 30, 2008)

Dude, you $uck!  I mean, nice job.  I think the colors work.  Its not overbearing, but like was said above, it is a more serious pen.  I'd love to try one someday.  I guess I need a scroll saw, huh?


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Sep 30, 2008)

I would love to see the pen in person as the contrast between the blues is probably greater than what you can see in the photo. Looks very good. 

Now for a challenge. Why not try to get two of the tight circles centered on the cap end so there is not partial pattern like you have on the clip end of the cap and on the nib end shrink the patter maybe 10% so you can get three of the tight circles on that end. Oh and did I mention it still has to line up????

Isn't it fun to push each other to go further and further than we thought possible? :biggrin::biggrin:

Mike


----------



## VisExp (Sep 30, 2008)

NewLondon88 said:


> I hate you.


 
:biggrin:



stolicky said:


> Dude, you $uck!


 
:biggrin:

That's the nicest thing you guys could have said :biggrin:


----------



## VisExp (Sep 30, 2008)

ed4copies said:


> Keith,
> 
> Just FAN-TASTIC!!!!
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Ed. It's been quite interesting reading the comments. I was actually trying to achieve a more subtle look compared to the typical high contrast of segmented work. I guess I was looking for complimentary colors rather than contrasting colors.

Although I'm very happy with the pen, it did not come out quite like I had imagined. I thought the main body of the pen would have more of a steel blue tint to it.

Reading through the comments it would seem that most folks prefer the high contrast look. My wife could be included in this category as the pen didn't seem to get her "look of approval"


----------



## VisExp (Sep 30, 2008)

MLKWoodWorking said:


> Now for a challenge. Why not try to get two of the tight circles centered on the cap end so there is not partial pattern like you have on the clip end of the cap and on the nib end shrink the patter maybe 10% so you can get three of the tight circles on that end. Oh and did I mention it still has to line up????
> 
> Isn't it fun to push each other to go further and further than we thought possible? :biggrin::biggrin:
> 
> Mike


 
No problem Mike.  The difficult done immediately, the impossible takes just a while longer.  :biggrin:  

Jokes aside, I think you're right.  That would be the next step for this design.  I'll start working on v3.0 now.


----------



## ldb2000 (Oct 1, 2008)

Keith , I've spent the last two days trying to think of something to say about this pen and all I can think of is AWESOME !!!


----------



## mitchm (Oct 1, 2008)

WOW Keith, stunning work!!!! Think I am gona start walking home!:biggrin:


----------



## angboy (Oct 1, 2008)

Wow! Beautiful pen!!!! Can't wait to see the next version.


----------



## nava1uni (Oct 2, 2008)

Your pen is exquisite, as is your work.


----------



## bitshird (Oct 2, 2008)

Keith, your work is exceptional, you just about have me inspired to try it,


----------



## CSue (Oct 2, 2008)

Well, Keith, I think it's all been said.

Handsome Pen!  I think all of the colors and lines go together beautifully!


----------



## NewLondon88 (Oct 2, 2008)

I keep looking for a tutorial ..  (hint hint hint ...)


----------



## Bluewing92 (Oct 2, 2008)

Outstanding design. Make you want to just sit and take it in.


----------



## jskeen (Oct 3, 2008)

I have looked at both of these pens you have done, and just have to ask one question.  Does the design mandate the straight b2b turning of the pen?  would turning the lower barrel with a little curve to it alter the design?  Given that you are working with the non posting end cap on these pens, the transition from the tapered cap to the straight barrel seems a bit abrupt, and (at least in pictures) gives the illusion that the barrel is actually a little concave.  The effect is present but less on the cap, where the taper of the finial is shorter, and the clip and relatively straight centerband assy offset it.  

I would be interested to see one of these blanks turned with a little curve to it, then if it didn't work, you could always turn it down to straight.


----------



## VisExp (Oct 3, 2008)

James, the design doesn't mandate a straight b2b turning at all. The segments go all the way through the blank, so a change in diameter of the barrel causes the circles to shrink or expand. You can see the circles on the lower barrel are smaller than the ones on the upper barrel. However, I don't think that a slight curve would make that much of a difference and would probably work better.

The only reason that I did not turn it with a curve is firstly, I was probably more focused on the design and lost sight of the form of the pen. Secondly, this is only the second Jr. I have made and so I'm still trying to find the right form. 

Like the curve on the Sierra, I would imagine you would have to hit that sweet spot. To little and it is b2b, to much and it is pregnant 

As I sit here looking at the pen in person I also wonder if an optical illusion caused by the circles would make a curve look more pronounced.

I appreciate your comments. I'm busy working on another blank at the moment, African Black wood with brass. When I turn it, I will try and put a slight curve on the barrels and see if it improves the overall look of the pen.


----------

